# Error on AvoidingLinuxisms wiki page?



## caesius (Jan 18, 2012)

Someone has just pointed out that the statement on the FreeBSD wiki page: 


> Do not #include <stdint.h> if inttypes.h is sufficient. This will assure that your software builds on older versions of FreeBSD.


is possible erroneous as inttypes.h includes stdint.h.

inttypes.h:

```
#ifndef _INTTYPES_H_
#define _INTTYPES_H_

#include <machine/_inttypes.h>
#include <sys/stdint.h> 
[.. snipped ..]
```

Can anyone shed some light on this matter?


----------



## fonz (Jan 18, 2012)

Have you checked what those files looked like in older FreeBSD versions?

Fonz


----------



## caesius (Jan 18, 2012)

I suspected as much. Thanks.


----------

